# AGR membership card?



## Barciur (May 8, 2014)

Hello

I registered for AGR back in March 2011. I received a letter in the mail along with my blue membership card that I still use at Quiktrak machines to print tickets etc. Have they done away with them? My mom and my stepdad registered through my link but no such cards came in the mail. Or should I wait longer?


----------



## Acela150 (May 8, 2014)

They still issue them. Even more so for Select, Select+, and Select Executive members. Even more so the S+ and SE members as those cards are used for ClubAcela access.


----------



## SarahZ (May 8, 2014)

How long ago did they register?


----------



## Barciur (May 8, 2014)

It will be a month and a week this weekend.


----------



## the_traveler (May 8, 2014)

Unless you've got status and you know your AGR number, you really don't need a card. I have no idea where mine is that I got over 10 years ago.


----------



## BCL (May 9, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Unless you've got status and you know your AGR number, you really don't need a card. I have no idea where mine is that I got over 10 years ago.


You're supposed to get a new one every year, usually with the packets.

I never found mine until I got my Select packet. I even called and asked for a new one. I'm thinking my wife thought it was some sort of junk mail.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 9, 2014)

Never got a "membership" card (that I know of). Been a member for more than 5 years and never found a need for it.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 9, 2014)

You should only get a card per year if you have status. All the regular members don't get sent one when they signed up. I remember getting an initial one when I signed up nearly 10 years ago lost it somewhere and finally got a new one and realized the benefits of putting the card into Quik Trak machines (although I got my first Select card about a month before eTickets).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 9, 2014)

Without status having the card is basically useless, at least insofar as I can tell.


----------



## jebr (May 9, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Without status having the card is basically useless, at least insofar as I can tell.


It's useful to pull up reservations at a Quik Trak machine. Not much else, though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## trainman74 (May 9, 2014)

I got the plastic one when I first signed up in 2002, but lost it somewhere along the way. Called to ask for a new one, but all I was sent was a paper card that, of course, is useless for Quik-Trak purposes. Not a big deal, as has already been pointed out in this thread.


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2014)

jebr said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Without status having the card is basically useless, at least insofar as I can tell.
> ...


You can "turn on" a QT with any credit card, and it will display any reservation purchased with that card. Or once the QT is activated you can input an AGR number, and then it displays any reservation with that AGR number. So as stated, I don't see a real need for having one.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 9, 2014)

Since going to e-tickets on my smartphone, what's a "QuikTrak"? :giggle:


----------



## Misty. (May 9, 2014)

Something I print the closest thing to ticket stubs I can get these days at, and depending on how spur of the moment some of my points runs are, where I buy some of my tickets from since I'm pretty selective about who I interact with on my days off.


----------



## jebr (May 9, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


True, but on the off chance there's a credit card skimmer or something like that (rare, but you never know) I'd much rather they have my AGR number than my credit card number. Plus I don't have my AGR number memorized, and sometimes I use different credit cards to buy my tickets. Having the AGR card is helpful in both instances.


----------



## BCL (May 10, 2014)

jebr said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > jebr said:
> ...


I was thinking that yesterday when one machine refused to read any card that was inserted. A lot of these machines are in covered outdoor locations, although they do have security cameras.

Someone could probably replace the card reader with a skimmer, collect a few numbers until it's found, and then use those numbers for purchases. I think most aren't stupid enough to make mail order purchases these days, but probably trade the numbers, which then are transferred to card blanks.


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (May 10, 2014)

The AGR card provides me access to the Club Acela. I have also used the card to gain access to the United Club lounge when I choose to fly. United Club lounge is far superior to what Amtrak offers, but Amtrak is still more economical when traveling between NY and DC. It's also a lot easier to work while traveling on Amtrak vs. United.


----------



## seat38a (May 11, 2014)

Got my card for select level yesterday. I hit select in end of Feb, but just got it yesterday May 10. I never got a card when I first signed up. I don't think most of the airlines send you a card anymore if you have no status.


----------



## Barciur (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses

I guess we'll just wait and see, maybe it'll be here for Christmas


----------



## BCL (May 12, 2014)

seat38a said:


> Got my card for select level yesterday. I hit select in end of Feb, but just got it yesterday May 10. I never got a card when I first signed up. I don't think most of the airlines send you a card anymore if you have no status.


Most of the airlines these days will allow their members to print one up themselves unless they specifically request a plastic card be mailed.

I remember signing up for AA and United, and they did send a card but I really didn't need it. They also sent a lot of junk mail and even quarterly statements, even though I barely flew.


----------



## the_traveler (May 12, 2014)

BCL said:


> I remember signing up for AA and United, and they did send a card but I really didn't need it. They also sent a lot of junk mail and even quarterly statements, even though I barely flew.


Same here. And speaking of AA, I get occasional emails from them concerning "my" account - even though i last flew on AA over 25 years ago! :blush:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 12, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I remember signing up for AA and United, and they did send a card but I really didn't need it. They also sent a lot of junk mail and even quarterly statements, even though I barely flew.
> ...


You must be leaving something out that explains why they're contacting you.

Otherwise in order for that comment to make any sense AA would have needed a website and an email entry box back in 1989.


----------



## the_traveler (May 12, 2014)

I don't know how or why, but I've received emails from AA showing my statement balance (-0-) and some special offers. The last time I flew on AA was when I lived in NYS - and that was before 1994!


----------

